# Engineering Costs and Cost Estimating



## هانى شرف الدين (15 يناير 2010)

Engineering Costs and Cost Estimating


Dr. Khaled Hamad​


----------



## saad1630 (16 يناير 2010)

Thank you


----------



## معتز محمود عباس (18 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا والف شكر على المجهود الرائع


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (18 يناير 2010)

اشكرك على الملف وجاري دراسته


----------



## يوسف777 (19 يناير 2010)

اللة يبارك فيك


----------



## Jamal (22 ديسمبر 2010)

Thank you


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (23 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا.


----------



## eng.creative (12 مايو 2011)

ٍجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد السواكنى (12 مايو 2011)

زادك الله المزيد من الحسنات والاجر العظيم


----------



## بن دحمان (13 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## واثق الخطوه (14 مايو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا.


----------



## hema weka (20 مايو 2011)

جزاك اللة خيرأ


----------



## mezohazoma (20 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## mohammedsharaby (25 سبتمبر 2011)

*بارك الله فيك
*​


----------



## عصام رزق محمد (18 أكتوبر 2012)

شرح جميل من مهندس محترف شكرا لك علي الملف وهل يوجد له لي ملفات اخري


----------

